# CaribSea Flora Max clearence



## jefferzbooboo (Feb 24, 2008)

I just ordered 2 bags of the Midnight black 12lb bags for $21.24 shipped off there website. I don't need it but for that price I figured may as well order it.


----------



## Contrl (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd bought 2 bags of the midnight this time last year and they sat in my garage,,, just put them in a 39 gallon hex tank this evening... Lord what a mess, minimal rinsing my butt..... rinsed, filled drained filled drained then filled and drained at the same time for about 90 solid minutes.


looks good now, but it is hard and sort of sharp on my hands... I think for cories or loaches I'd go with Saf T Sorb...... it's cleaner and softer. w


this tank will be quite dramatic when finished, it certainly was back when I had special kitty and sand cap in it a few years ago.


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

Beware. I just put four bags of midnight in and my ph shot up. Its a bad product. Tonight i have to pull it all out and Petsmart is getting it back. I just found a thread confirming this. There's a reason for the sale.


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

Any links? I've just put in a bag of the orginal in a 20H and my tank is fine.


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

It might just be the midnight

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165974&highlight=floramax


----------



## jared992 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do not buy the floramax. I literally just had to rip apart my entire tank after the ph shot through the roof and killed my entire shrimp colony! Mine too was from petsmart.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Been running midnight Floramax on most of my tanks with NO issues. My PH is stable and my RCS breed like rabbits... In other words take all opinions with a grain of salt, cuse your results may vary.

BTW forgot to mention that you need to rinse the stuff, like until the water is clear. Rinse, rinse, rinse...


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I had to rinse mine in a large tub about 20-30 times. Put it in my tank, and capped it with Eco-Complete. There was a little bit of cloudiness. But it's fine now.


----------



## quietace (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive used it in my 75 gallon for about six months now, its worked wonders for me, nice growth, clean water etc. Had no problems with it, stable Ph at 6.2 for my discus with no problem. Maybee just a bad batch, i got mine for 10 dollers a bag also?


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (May 8, 2012)

I have been using it alone in a 20 gallon for about a year. Growth was slow until I added more fish a couple months back and the growth too off. I got it for less than $8 since my store matched the online price. They didn't know if they were allowed to do it so they just did. Didn't do too much rinsing either.


----------



## Icegoalie32 (May 8, 2012)

I have 2 tanks and I used FloraMax in both tanks. No issues with clouding, no issues with PH swings. I did not rinse the substrate in either tank, straight into the tank and I used a large plate so as not to disturb the substrate while filling. I have not had any problems with soupy water when replanting or when vaccuming. Also bought at the local Petsmart. One tank was the Red, the other was the black.

I have Cories in both tanks, Pepperred in one, Juhli's in the other. They are as happy as can be, barbels are in great shape.

For Example:


----------



## Cecil (Oct 5, 2009)

Just bought 3 twenty pound bags of original Flora Max red color at Petsmart. Paid 6.35 for each bag. I found this price on there web site, so I called my local store and they said there regular price was 16.99 but if the web site says 6.35 they would honor that price. The store clerk said he would look it up on net and call me back. He did call said it was as I said, I went and bought 3 bags. Have not even opened it yet so not sure how it will be. Reading some of the post here there could be problems, but I'll wait and see how it works out. In the mean time, others may want to check Petsmarts main web page and go to your store and pick some up. Just checked there site and its still listed at same price. The black is listed for 7.62 for 12 pounds.


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (May 8, 2012)

Same here. Bought 3 bags of the black for online price. Didn't rinse or anything. Just put it in and filled tank halfway and let it sit for a day. Then I filled it up the rest of the way and plugged in a filter.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 5, 2009)

I had to rinse mine big time. Like others have said, it needed it bad. Took me about 45min to get the water to run clear. But for the price I can do a little extra...


----------



## JohnR123 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Using Floramax- first planted tank*

This is my first planted tank in years. I'm going to pick up a couple of bags of Floramax. Do you put a base down or cap it off or use straight? Thanks


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (May 8, 2012)

originally I used it straight. Right now I'm using it to cap Miracle Grow.


----------

